# White Oak Adirondack Chairs



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

I tried posting this the other day and it didn't seem to go through. I made a pair of single Adirondack chairs and a double chair with a table in the middle. Got the patterns from Woodcraft and also most of the white oak. I used all stainless steel hardware except for the hinges, which were hot dipped galvanized. I countersunk all the holes and used tapered walnut plugs to fill them. Sprayed four coats of General Finishes 450 exterior poly, which is water bases, satin finish. This finish dries fast, has to be lightly scuffed between coats and doesn't need to be stripped off to renew down the road. I had to turn wheels and axles for the back of each chair, as they are very heavy. The double unit weighs over 200#. The backs recline and they are very comfortable. The double will stay in my shop. The singles will go on the deck during the good weather. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

I was wonder how they reclined, but the 2nd pic answered that. Super Nice, as always!!!


----------



## Treeoflifestairs.com (Jan 9, 2012)

At 200#s they'll have to stay in your shop


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

Very nice. I like the walnut plugs, puts a nice touch to them. :thumbsup:


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

Those look top notch. What did you think of the Woodcraft plans? Were they a big time saver?


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Masterjer said:


> Those look top notch. What did you think of the Woodcraft plans? Were they a big time saver?


The plans weren't too bad. I did find a couple of mistakes in them when I was assembling the first single chair. The crosspiece that holds the slats of wood that form the back of the seat was too wide. I had to trim about 3/16" off each side and reassemble. The patterns are paper and are hand drawn, not cad produced. I traced them carefully onto 1/2" furniture grade plywood scraps I had and carefully cut them out and sanded to the lines. The instructions were easy to follow after you read them a few times. When I found the mistakes, I fixed the patterns and the other chairs went together pretty well. 
Mike


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Very nice. I like the reclining feature.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Very nice looking chairs. I have been wanting to make a couple for a while now. I like that design. I have never seen the reclining ones. I looked on the Woodcraft site and could not locate those specific plans. Would you mind sharing a link to the plans or a Woodcraft catalog number. I have several hundred board feet of white oak from trees cut down when I built my shop and from a large tree on my neighbors property. Thanks in advance.
Tom


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Mike, those turned out great. I have always been a fan of the Adirondack chairs. Having grown up in upstate NY, my grandmother always had 3-4 on her lawn. Having them now reminds me of those fond memories of yesteryear. 

I looked at those plans online, but I was hesitant. After seeing your chairs, I probably should have bought them. I elected to get a chair from my wife's uncle that was starting to show its age (chair, not uncle). I then carefully disassembled it (again, chair not uncle) and made templates for the pieces. I've been very happy with the 8-10 I've made so far, but I'm planning a few upgrades.

NOTE:
The 1st photos shows the chairs made from cedar anon finish. The 2nd photo shows the chairs made of pine (these were my first ones I made) that have bee primed and painted with 2-coats of exterior latex paint. These chairs are now located on a back deck with a roof, so I'm hoping they last a while.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Tom, 
Here's the part numbers from Woodcraft's site. You can buy either a set of plans for the single chair, the double chair, or a value pack with both plus plans for a small footstool. 
Single chair plan- 151434 $12.99
Double chair plan- 151437 $12.99
Value pack - 149771 $17.99

Burb,
Those turned out nice. Once you made your templates, your at the same point as if you would have started from plans. 
Mike


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Excellent looking set. They look really close to an original adirondack design. Well done. 

I think they are one of the most comfortable chairs I've ever sat in.

Al


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

Those turned out great Mike. I really like the doubles with table in the center.

Nice job!


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

firehawkmph said:


> Burb,
> Those turned out nice. Once you made your templates, your at the same point as if you would have started from plans.
> Mike


Thanks for the kind words Mike. I've been very happy with them. And my borther-in-law liked them so much, his wife ordered those 2 cedar ones last year for a gift!! I like the cedar ones the best. I also made one that I donated to a cancer Relay-For-Life fundraiser event. Not sure what it brought.


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

Well done Mike, they look great


----------



## cave62 (Feb 16, 2015)

Nice looking chairs! How much board ft for the single chair?


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

I just received the plans and it looks like the material list for one chair is about 37 BF.
Tom


----------



## Eurotrsh (Jan 5, 2013)

Nice chairs, reminds me that spring is coming...


----------

